# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Festa e pranverës - Ndarja Prozë 2007

## Fiori

*Festa e pranverës*


Une jam 16 vjec dhe per here te pare kete vit mund te marr pjese ne festen e pranveres se fshatit.Behet gjithmone ne prag te pashkes se vogel.Te gjitha vajzat e fshatit,sapo hyn mbasditja,marrin dicka per te ngrene me vehte,nga nje shishe me vere dhe nisen per ne pyllin ndane kodres,nga ku gjarperon edhe perroi.Eshte nje perrua i ceket,thujse asnjehere niveli i ujit nuk arrin te mbuloje gjoksin dhe eshte shume i  pershtatshem per kete loje qe na vjen prej se largu nga tradita.Motra ime e madhe thote se kjo loje i ka rrenjet thelle ne historine spanjolle,ne shpirtin e papermbajtur dhe pasionant tonin,por ajo vete nuk ka marre pjese asnjehere.Mbaj mend se nje here e kemi ndjekur per se largu grupin e vajzave,qe ishte turrur per ne perua,permes zallit,thuajse lakuriq,duke pershkuar bashke me rrjedhen e perroit,gjithe fshatin,ndersa meshkujt qendronin siper ures se vogel,me shprese se mos arrinin te shihnin ndonje gje.Shoqeronin kalimin e vajzave me ndonje feshkellime te sterzgjatur dhe me komentet e rastit.Une me motren nuk mund te qendrojme siper ures,sepse aje sipas tradites duhet te qendrojne djemte beqare,por ne nuk ishim as ne mes te vajzave edhe pse ime moter ishte e pamartuar.Me kishte thene se nuk kerkonte nje djale.Ne te vertete ajo ka shume djem.Vijne gjithmone mbremjeve ne shtepine tone,qe eshte ne te dale te fshatit,futen ne dhomen e saj dhe dalin me pas,zakonisht duke mberthyer pantallonat.Une asnjehere nuk kam pare te nxjerrin para,por te gjthe ne fshat thone se eshte keshtu dhe... keshtu duhet te jete se ne nuk kemi asnje burim tjeter te ardhurash.Mendoj se kjo eshte arsyeja qe motra ime nuk ka deshire te marre pjese ne kete lojen e gezueshme te pranveres.Ka vite qe vijne edhe nga fshatrat per-rreth per te pare e per te qeshur.Vajzat lundrojne ne ujin e perroit deri ne fund te fshatit.Atje gjendet vetem nje fustan i madh e i bardhe te cilin mund ta veshe ajo qe mberrin e para .Me kete veshje,aspak te rehatshme dhe te bukur,por aq shume te lakmuar,fituesja shkon tek ura e vogel,ku gjithe djemte kane formuar nje rreth dhe e futin ne mes vajzen.Ajo zgjedh njerin prej tyre,e terheq nga dora dhe i jep nje puthje te lehte.Zakoni e do qe te dy te bien ne toke"te dehur" nga pasioni i dashurise.Vajzat e tjera duhet te hyjne ne pyll,ashtu,gjysem te zhveshura duke perfituar edhe nga muzgu qe ka filluar te bjere dhe te arrije gerrmushat nga ku jane nisur.Aty vishen dhe marrin rrugen per tek ura,me shprese se jane akoma ne kohe per te pare sadopak nga spektakli.Une kete vit jam 16 vjec dhe mund te mar pjese ne loje.Jam banore e fshatit dhe mund te zgjedh nje djalosh nqs arrij e para tek fustani i dardhe e i stermadh.Ka ndodhur qe vajza dhe djali qe kane formuar ciftin e pranveres,jane martuar sebashku dhe thone se mbi ta mbreteron bekimi i dites se pashkeve.Ne te vertete une e kam zgjedhur nje djale.Quhet Jose,ka floke te zeza dhe kaleron nje kale te hardisur.Jemi pare disa here ne qender te fshatit,tek sheshi i pazarit.Nje here me ndoqi nga pas dhe kur ishim larg veshtrimeve te kalimtareve,me ndali dhe e tha se une isha shume e bukur dhe se kishte deshire te me prekte bishtalecin.Me erdhi shume turp, doja qe ai te me prekte bishtalecin,por nuk i thashe gje.Vetem e lashe te me priste rrugen dhe i bezeqesha.Jemi takuar edhe nje here tjeter,vetem nje jave para dites se pashkes se vogel dhe ai me pyeti se a do te merrja pjese ne lojen e pranveres.I thashe se nuk e dija,ngaqe gjithcka qe bej,e flas me pare me motren dhe per kete gje nuk kam folur.Motra ime nuk ka marre pjese asnjehere ne kete loje,-i thashe dhe ai miratoi me koke"Po ti do te marresh pjese ndonjehere,-me pyeti?Nuk dija sesi t'i pergjigjigjesha,por e vendosa ta flas me motren.

E dija sepse ime moter nuk merrte pjese ne lojen e pranveres dhe ne te gjitha festat qe organizonte fshati.Nje here e kishin perzene duke e share nga pas.Ishin grate e atyre qe vinin ne shtepine tone neteve.Keto gjera mi kishte treguar shitesi i akullit dhe kripes..Ai vinte me shpesh ne shtepine tone krahasuar me te tjeret dhe ndonjehere  edhe diten.Hynte  ne guzhine dhe qellonte te qendronte aty per nje cope here duke biseduar me nje gote vere para.Nuk ishte i martuar dhe kur dilte e puthte motren ne te dyja faqet,edhe pse une isha aty ne kembe.

Nuk dija sesi t'i shpjegoja se Joze me pelqente dhe se me kishte ftuar ne festen e pranveres.Nje darke nuk u mendova gjate.Me mbahej fryma por arrita t'i thosha se doja te merrja pjese ne festen e pranveres dhe se Joze me pelqente shume.Isha skuqur ne fytyre dhe ajo me tha se kisha rene ne dashuri."te gjitha vajzat bien ne dashuri heret e vone,- tha sikur nuk i drejtohej askujt,me nje ze pa ngjyre,te vetmuar.Kur sillesha keshtu si kete rradhe,ne menyre te paparashikuar,ime moter ishte e rrepte.Nje here me kishte qelluar me shuplake,por kete rradhe e pashe sesi rrudhi ballin.Nje shprese te vogel e kisha.Festa behej pas nje jave.Nje jave per tu menduar e per te me thene"po".Te nesermen,Joze me priste atje ku me kishte ndaluar heret e para.Me tha se po te isha  e para,ajo qe do te vishte fustanin e bardhe,atij do t'i behej shume qejfi dhe ndersa do te ishte mes djemve qe perbenin rrethin,do te me buzeqeshte fort e do te bente cmos me veshtrim qe une te zgjidhja ate.I thashe se motra po mendohej dhe se kishim edhe 6 dite kohe.Ai perseeri miratoi me koke dhe iku.Kete rradhe nuk me tha se kishte deshire te me prekte bishtalecin dhe une kisha shume deshire qe ta prekte.Kisha vendosur qe ta lija te bente ate qe donte.Dita me kalonte duke menduar festen.Isha e shperqendruar,por edhe pak e lumtur dhe ..shume e lumtur  nje nate me pare festes.Shkova per te blere 2 shishe me vere.Do te merrnim pjese ne loje."Po vij vetem per ty.Nqs arrijme te dyja te parat,ti do te dalesh  nga uji per te marre fustanin.Une do te kthehem mbrapsht dhe ki kujdes se vende -vende perroi eshte i thelle "Kerkova Joze gjithe mbasditen per ti thene se do te merrja pjese ne loje bashke me motren,por nuk e pashe.Te nesermen patjeter qe do te ishte siper ures se vogel e te gurte,me nje pale dylbi per te pare edhe ai si gjithe te tjeret ndonje pjese te lakuriqte te vajzave, e per te qeshur."Po kur te me shohe mua,do te qeshe?!.Jo,nuk e besoj,me mua eshte perhere i kuq ne fytyre dhe merr fryme me zor.As une nuk do te qeshja me ate po ta shihja ne rjedhen e perroit gjysem lakuriq.Do te doja qe te fitonte ai e kur te vinte tek ura do t'i buzqeshja e do te beja cmos qe te me zgjidhte mua."

Ora dy e pasdites.Ishte ora kur te gjtha vajzat mblidheshin tek sheshi i pazarit,me shishet e veres ne duar.Duhet te shkonim tek germushat e pyllit,ne kembet e kodres se fshatit,atje ku fillonte te gjarperonte perroi.Djemte ishin aty,ne grumbull,per te pare se kush do te merrte pjese ne loje,a do te ishte ne mes te vajzave edhe e adhuruara e tyre,ndersa burrat te shpenguar,pak moskokcares,benin ndonje koment nen ze.Ata nuk mund te ishin pjesetare te rrethit ,ne mes te te cilit do te ishte fituesja,por ishin te gatshem te hidhnin nje sy me gjthe qejf.Degjova gumezhima ne rradhet e tyre.Shihnin mua,motren dhe diç thonin me ze jo edhe aq te ulet mes tyre.Dukeshin te besdisur por nuk arrija te kuptoja asgje..Edhe vajzat e tjera qe kishim ne krah,ndjeva se flisnin per ne,por ishte me mire te mos i vija re.Keshtu me kishte porositur motra,por une nuk do ti kisha vene re edhe sikur ajo te mos me kishte porositur.Veshtroja Joze,ne mes te grupit te djemve me nje pale dylbi ne dore,me pa edhe ai,me buzeqeshi dhe pastaj u be me i veshtire per tu gjetur me veshtrim.Kerkoja ta shquaja ne mes te turmes,ndonjehere arrija ti shihja ndonje cep jeleku,ose ndonje kacurel qe i dilte nga tufa e flokeve.U  nisem.Ne ishim ne fund te vargut,por mua nuk me interesonte.E rendesishme eshte se po merrja pjese dhe ndjeja se do te fitoja.Ishte rasti im i vetem per te puthur Joze dhe duhet te fitoja.Rruga ishte e shkurter.Do te gjenim nje germushe dhe do te pinim  vere.Nderkohe do te zhvisheshim pak e nga pak.Kishte edhe nga ato qe e pinin te gjithe shishen e veres por nuk arrinin te zhvisheshin dhe ktheheshin mbrapsht.Duke pire vere do te prisnim oren pese te pasdtes,kur te niste te binte velloja e pare e muzgut.Nderkohe vajzat kendonin,vallezonin,por ne rrinim veçmas edhe pse kishim zgjedhur nje pozicion te mire per te fituar,-sic me thoshte  motra.Prisnim te binin kembanat e ores dhe menjehere pas atyre do te binin edhe kembanat e festes.Sapo te fillonin te degjoheshin ato,ne kishim te drejten te rendnim drejt perroit.Ate vit ne fshatin tone pritej te kalonte nje murg i vetmuar.Thonin se kudo te shkelte kemba e tij,ndodhte nje mrekulli.Ate mbaasdite do te qendronte tek manastiri i murgeshave,ne maje te kodres dhe mbase e shihte qe atje lojen e festes se pranveres,ne diten e pashkes se vogel,por mua murgu dhe mrekullite e tij nuk me interesonin.Doja vetem te puthja Joze dhe ku i dihej...mbase bekimi i dites se pashkeve binte mbi ne.Kaluan shume ore,jashtezakonisht shume dhe nuk ndjeja qe te behej  aspak mbremje.Kishim degjuar kembanen te binte kater here,por akoma nuk kishte rene pese here.Ndonjehere ktheja shishen e veres,pa ndonje deshire te madhe dhe ndjeja se nuk kisha nevojen e saj per te rendur drejt perroit.E kisha menduar ndryshe diten kur do te dehesha me vere bashke me time moter,por ja qe ndonjehere eshte e veshtire te parashikosh gjithcka.Ja, kembana ra pese here.U ngrita.Duhet te isha gati..Ra perseri.Kete radhe ishin ato te festes.Motra u habit,por une nuk e lashe te humbte kohe  me tej.U nisa me vrap per tek perroi.Nuk u shqetesova se mund te me shihnin nga ura.Ishin vetem pak metra dhe me pas uji do te me mbulonte thuajse  gjithe trupin.Nuk ktheva koken pas te shihja,por ndjeva hapat e motres time qe thoshte"kujdes se mos biesh,se zajet jane te medhenj dhe vritesh keq"Ura ishte larg,por me erdhi jehona e shkeputur e disa te qeshurave."E crendesi ka,e rendesishme eshte qe Joze nuk qesh me mua."Me ne fund isha futur ne uje.Kisha vetem koken jashte.Rrija e perkulur ne gjunje,dhe "udhetimi" ishte i kendshem edhe pse ndonjehere ndonje gur i stermadh prishte rregullsine e hapave dhe te vriste gishtat e kembeve.Pjesa me e veshtire e lojes ishte ndersa i afroheshe ures.Te gjithe meshkujt ishin aty te babezitur per te pare ndonje cope te lakuriqsise tende."Mos i shiko,mos i shiko" dhe ashtu bera.Pasi i kishim kthyer krahet ures se zhurmshme ngaku degjoheshin britma gezimi,te qeshura dhe fjale nga me te ndryshmet,gjithcka ishte me e lehte.Mund te them se kjo ishte pjesa prej parajse e gares pasi kishe kaluar  afer  ferrit.Pylli ne krah me gjelbrimin e tij  rrjedha e qete e ujit,ti e zhytur ne te qe ecen e shtyre  si nga nje force magjike drejt dashurise,momente qe doja te zgjasnin nje perjetesi,por..edhe pak dhe po arrija ..isha e para.. nuk ndjeja te kisha vajzat e tjera afer ose pas,po as nuk ktheva koken.Ura ishte afer,por duhet te beja edhe kete sforcim  te fundit..te mos mendoja per lakuriqsine time dhe te shkoja drejt fustanit te madh e te bardhe."Po nisem une e para per nga pylli,keshtu u terheq  vemendjen,kur  te jem afer gerrmushave,ti nisu,-me tha motra,dhe une  e ndoqa me sy admirues heroinen time ndersa largohej dhe bylbite e ures çponin trupin e saj.U nisa edhe une.Vesha fustanin e stermadh(se ishte parashikuar edhe per ato qe mund te ishin me te shendosha) dhe degjoja akoma komentet mbi motren time qe sapo kishte humbur pas nje gerrmushe ,me vrap te cale neper zajet e lumit.Perseri te qeshura dhe komente qe nuk e dija se mund te benin pjsese ne kete loje-feste,por ishte hera e pare qe merja pjese dhe  me duhej te mesohesha.

U nisa drejt ures.Nuk e di se ne cfare menyre i hidhja hapat,por besoj se nuk ka qene e thjeshte per mua te jepja pershtypjen e dikujt qe ishte e qete dhe e gezuar.Isha shume afer ures,perseri te qeshura te stermedha,si fustani qe kisha veshur.Nuk po arrja te kuptoja.E kisha menduar si me "solem" momentin e mberritjes se fitueses, me nje lloj heshtjeje qe imponon respekt edhe deshire..por jo.Nuk po shihja as Joze,as djemte e tjere nuk ishin ne reth. Ishin ulur anash parmakeve.Po qendroja ne mes te ures pa ditur se cfare te beja,ndersa nje grup burrash krijuan nje gjysem rrethi afer meje dhe buzeqeshnin shpifur e duke i hedhur batuta njeri-tjetrit rreth "djalesise" se tyre te rigjetur e tj tj tj.Ishin po ata qe dilnin nga dhoma e motres time duke mberthyer pantallonat e me thonin nen ze te mos e beja fjale me njeri.Ishin po keta qe mbanin rradhe per te pare lakuriqsine e saj ne intimitet,ndersa tani ne turme,kishin qeshur me ate,ndersa largohej per nga shkurret e pyllit,pasi me kishte shoqeruar..dhe tani..mua.. me dhuronin shperfilljen e tyre.U binda qe Joze nuk ishte aty,djemte e tjere vazhdonin te me shihnin nga jashte rrethit pa treguar asnje interes.Kjo nuk mund te ishte pjese e lojes.Kete e mora me mend edhe pse ishte hera e pare qe merrja pjese.Me vrap,kembezbathur,u nisa per ne shtepi.Zura nje qoshe te dhomes dhe qava derisa motra erdhi.Nuk e kisha pare asnjehere te qante,por ate mbasdite qau edhe ajo me mua.

Te nesermen mesuam se cfare kishte ndodhur.Dikush kishte paguar priftin qe t'u binte kembanave te festes nje ore me pare,por ai nuk kishte pranuar dhe keshtuqe e kishin genjyer duke i thene se murgu i vetmuar e priste tek manastirii murgeshave se kishte nje mesazh per ti dhene.Ai i shte larguar.Nderkohe i kishin derguar fjale vajzave ne pyll te mos niseshin me kembanat e para,sepse do ishin te rreme.Te tjerat ndodhen si ndodhen.

Qava edhe ne ditet e mepasme dhe me vinte turp te shkoja tek dyqanet.Per ca dite shkonte motra te blinte cfare na duhej..Flisnim shume pak me njera-tjetren. Vetem, per cfare ishte e domozdoshme,si mund te ishte"ke uri tani apo do hame me vone?" Nje dite me tha  se e gjeja tek manastiri ne maje te kodres.Nuk u kthye me.Me kane thene se eshte bere murgesge,por akoma nuk kam gjetur kohen ta vizitoj.Kam frike se nuk do te mund te gjej fjalet e duhura me te. Tanime nuk kam turp te shkoj te psonis ne dyqane.I njoh te gjithe shitesit.Jane klientet e mi.Vijne cdo mbremje.Ka edhe nga ata qe  qeshnin tek ura,por nuk ua ve re.Ne fillim ia kujtoja ndonjehere,por me pas kuptova qe nuk ia vlente sepse une nuk kisha me nje qellim qe ecte neper ato shtigje.I detyroj te dalin nga shtepia  duke mberthyer pantallonat.Ndonjeri me thote se ime moter ishte me e meshirshme,se i linte qe ti mberthenin pasi dilnin nga dhoma e jo nga pragu,por pastaj u mesuan.Joze nuk erdhi,as edhe nje here.

----------

